# Bluetooth Mouse FCC approved!



## jeb1138 (Aug 19, 2002)

Microsoft's bluetooth mouse and keyboard were approved by the FCC.  Finally -- a bluetooth mouse!

If the next gen PowerBooks have integrated bluetooth on them this will be very cool.  Also great with bluetooth adapter.  Anybody else heard of any bluetooth mice or keyboards?

I have to say, I really think MS keeps the rest of the industry on its toes with its mice.  More options, more buttons, more better.


----------



## Captain Code (Aug 19, 2002)

Sweet.  Now I might have a reason to buy the bluetooth adapter.


----------



## SitrucX88 (Aug 20, 2002)

Doesnt it say it comes with a bluetooth receiver? Or is that different than the $50 adapter?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 20, 2002)

I think it is only for Windows...


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Aug 20, 2002)

i have a wireless IntelliMouse Explorer... What Can this 'effectively' do, that mine cannot?! < Sigh > i assume u Still gotta Chuck endless AA's into the damn thing, thats the next Step!!! ...until then Wireless Mice and Keyboards, by contrast if IR equivalents seem 'almost' pointless, although, as someone mentioned, moving with present technology is a nice thing, but in my case, i'd like to see newer technology implemented in a more featured manner, than its pre-decessor!

NeYo


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 20, 2002)

exactly, we need 

Wireless Energy Distribution!

til then, I'll stick with my "corded" input devices.


----------



## GrBear (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *I think it is only for Windows... *


Actually, if you scroll to the bottom of that page, it says OS X 10.1 or higher.  My corded Intellimouse Explorer is finally starting ti wig out and almost due for replacing.. might consider getting one of these puppies, err, mousies.


----------



## swizcore (Aug 20, 2002)

Why do system requirements require a USB port? For the Bluetooth tranceiver? Man I sure hope Bluetooth goes the distance and the tranceivers go onboard internally.


----------



## macfreak88 (Aug 21, 2002)

Look, I live in Sweden and i see the stock´s every day. If i were yu i wouldn´t count on Ericsson to much because there under 6 Swedish KR (less than a dollar). The were at most about 140 swedish KR.

So what i say is:
-Ericcson is going to the bottom! :-(


Unless all the macusers buy Jaguar and help them before it will lose all there company


----------



## GrBear (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macfreak88 _
> *Unless all the macusers buy Jaguar and help them before it will lose all there company  *


Appologies in advance for my ignorance, but how does this relate to wireless mice, microsoft, or especially Jaguar?  I don't see the connection?  How will Mac users not buying Jaguar make 'lose all there company'?  I thought Ericcson made cell phones.


----------



## zerorex (Aug 21, 2002)

major problem with wireless mouse?  Batterys....

Apple style solution?  place a lithium ploymer battery with like 20 hours of life in it, and have a styleish charging cradle for when not in use...


----------



## GrBear (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zerorex _*Apple style solution?  place a lithium ploymer battery with like 20 hours of life in it, and have a styleish charging cradle for when not in use... *


And one mouse button..  

The mouse is always the first thing to be replaced on my Macs.. and usually at the same time as I'm setting up a brand new Mac.  One button mice might have the appearance of simplicity, but that reality disappeared around the same time Apple introduced contexual menus.. anyone that says otherwise has never used a multi button mouse for any length of time.  I love my 5 button (w/wheel) Intellimouse Explorer, and would be hard pressed to downgrade.


----------



## swizcore (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrBear _
> *Appologies in advance for my ignorance, but how does this relate to wireless mice, microsoft, or especially Jaguar?  I don't see the connection?  How will Mac users not buying Jaguar make 'lose all there company'?  I thought Ericcson made cell phones. *


I think he's referring more to the iSync capabilities of Bluetooth than the many other applications for non-cellular Bluetooth devices.


----------



## hazmat (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swizcore _
> *
> I think he's referring more to the iSync capabilities of Bluetooth than the many other applications for non-cellular Bluetooth devices. *



Yes, I look forward to the day I can backup the data from my mouse.


----------



## macfreak88 (Aug 21, 2002)

If Ericsson goes down, You´ll not be able to buy new cell phones from them , and no use for iSync (if your not already have an supporting ericsson mobile for it  ).

So that is the bad thing. But i rather hope on Nokia´s technologi  Finnsih rules (in some way...


----------



## Chibi15 (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrBear _
> *And one mouse button..
> ...
> anyone that says otherwise has never used a multi button mouse for any length of time.  I love my 5 button (w/wheel) Intellimouse Explorer, and would be hard pressed to downgrade. *



I have used a multibutton-mouse for some time but i prefer my pro-mouse.

I don't need 3 lasers, 8 buttons and 3 scrollwheels - and btw. the Intellimouse Explorer is plain ugly


----------



## swizcore (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *
> 
> Yes, I look forward to the day I can backup the data from my mouse.  *


heh 
Im mostly interested in merely the Rendevouz Bluetooth stuff like auto printer detect, iTunes playlist sharing, wireless this wireless that. Im not into synching stuff yet but if it becomes available I probably will realize it was something Ive always wanted and never knew. Just like Apple always does, right.


----------



## zerorex (Aug 21, 2002)

Ive used quite a few multi button mice, and I too stick to the pro mouse.  I will admit adding a second button for the control+click stuff would be nice, but my hands are always close enough to the keybord to press the key.  IMO anything beyond 2 is over kill.


----------



## rharder (Aug 21, 2002)

Are you sure it's Bluetooth? I didn't see the word Bluetooth anywhere in the product's pages.

-Rob


----------



## hazmat (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rharder _
> *Are you sure it's Bluetooth? I didn't see the word Bluetooth anywhere in the product's pages.
> *



You know, I was wondering the same thing.  I don't understand how you would have a bluetooth mouse, since everything in the area would pick it up, like if you had a few computers.


----------



## swizcore (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rharder _
> *Are you sure it's Bluetooth? I didn't see the word Bluetooth anywhere in the product's pages.
> 
> -Rob *



Good catch! That explains the requirement for the USB port. Funny, how did this go unnoticed till now.


----------



## Javintosh (Aug 21, 2002)

about iSync...

Steve mentioned that it used the SyncML standard. My guess is that this is some sort of open XML standard. If that's the case, any phone that adheres to the standard should work. Also, Apple did say that they were going to be putting up a list of compatible phones on their web site. I don't think the function is exclusively tied to Cingular (maybe now, but SyncML sound like an open standard to me... )


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 21, 2002)

the fcc link says that the mous is bluetooth, and it comes with a bluetooth adapter, so why buy the $50 bluetooth thing from Apple when you can get this WITH a mouse?


----------



## jeb1138 (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rharder _
> *Are you sure it's Bluetooth? I didn't see the word Bluetooth anywhere in the product's pages.
> 
> -Rob *



Hmmm...good point.  I edited my post and took out the first link 'cause I think you're probably right.  I just saw the news release and went looking on their website and found the "Wireless Optical Mouse Blue" and assumed it must be bluetooth.  My bad.  They are really releasing one (supposedly this year) and the real bluetooth mouse is supposed to come with a usb receiver/hub.  Seems like not-so-great marketing to release a mouse with the name "blue" in it so close to when they will be releasing a bluetooth mouse.  Or maybe there's some devious purpose behind that...it is Microsoft after all...

Bluetooth mice will be better than other wireless mice because manufactures (especially Apple) will finally be able to have wireless capabilities built-into computers, since its a standard that is good and that everyone can follow.  That means less cable clutter and much easier to use - definitely Apple style!  If you have a PowerBook you won't have to carry around the wireless receiver all the time (assuming Apple adds built-in bluetooth capabilities in the next generation, of course).

Having multiple machines with bluetooth reception in the area shouldn't be too much of a problem -- there could always be a switch on the mouse to provide a unique ID number or something.

Also, the bluetooth mouse from Microsoft, at least, is supposed to have a range of 30 feet!  I've owned a couple wireless mice and the normal 6 foot range was actually a bother sometimes.  That much range might take more power, but if someone made a bluetooth mouse with a lithium-polymer rechargeable battery and a cool cradle like zerorex suggested you'd never have to worry about running out of battery power as long as you docked your mouse maybe one night a month!

Logitech has said before they have no plans to produce bluetooth mice because their proprietary technology is so great, but I hope they change their minds and keep the heat on MS.  Standards, standards, standards....


----------



## hazmat (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeb1138 _
> *
> Logitech has said before they have no plans to produce bluetooth mice because their proprietary technology is so great, but I hope they change their minds and keep the heat on MS.  Standards, standards, standards.... *



Logitech also said they would not make OS X drivers.  They are such a bunch of blithering idiots that I gave up on them a long time ago and never looked back.  Long live Kensington.


----------



## ddma (Aug 22, 2002)

Once those wireless Pro Mouse and wireless Pro Keyboard are released. I would get them all! I hate to see there are so many wires covering on my desk! I would prefer to stay the cable behind my table... but those keyboard and mouse cables are coming out from the machine upon me.


----------



## hazmat (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ddma _
> *Once those wireless Pro Mouse and wireless Pro Keyboard are released. I would get them all! I hate to see there are so many wires covering on my desk! I would prefer to stay the cable behind my table... but those keyboard and mouse cables are coming out from the machine upon me. *



My friend called it wiarrhea.   I don't really mind the wires.  Kind of industrial looking.  Plus since the mouse plugs into the keyboard, I think it's less of an issue.


----------



## jasonh (Aug 22, 2002)

Nokia's 7650 is a clunky disaster waiting to happen.  I know, I tested the prototype during an MMS content production project.  
Nokia's implementation of MMS is nasty.  SonyEricsson's is much better.  In the next 6 months we are going to see Nokia's share price fall slightly and Ericsson's rise, which is already starting tohappen.

That aside, I love what apple are doing with Bluetooth but will wait till they bring out a mouse of their own!


----------



## hazmat (Sep 9, 2002)

I was watching The Screen Savers on Tech TV tonight and they had on the MS Blue Mouse.  It's bascially the same thing as the Wheel Mouse (Optical), but colored blue to look cool and get away from the beige color.  Cord and all.  That's it.


----------



## jeb1138 (Sep 10, 2002)

Yeah, I don't really understand why they added that model to their lineup...
Hopefully they'll released their "true-blue" bluetooth mouse & keyboard models soon.


----------



## hazmat (Sep 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeb1138 _
> *Yeah, I don't really understand why they added that model to their lineup...
> Hopefully they'll released their "true-blue" bluetooth mouse & keyboard models soon. *



Well as Tech TV put it, to express your individuality.  Any color you want, as long as it's blue. 

Btw, voce e carioca?


----------



## markwan (Sep 12, 2002)

For those concerned about too many mice in a small area, don't.

AFAIK (even though I haven't tried it), you need to pair bluetooth devices before they will work together.  This requires both devices to acknowledge each other at least once.

So if you have a couple of machines on your desk, you can choose to pair your bluetooth mouse with just one box.

hope this helps,


----------



## plastic (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *
> 
> You know, I was wondering the same thing.  I don't understand how you would have a bluetooth mouse, since everything in the area would pick it up, like if you had a few computers. *



Bluetooth devices have unique ID so you do not have to worry about another computer picking up the Bluetooth signal from your mouse and moving their cursor (and get cursed in the process by the other computer user).

I have successfully set up Bluetooth transmitter/receiver (D-Link) for an Ericcson phone and it works wonders. 

Tried getting another computer with the same brand transmitter/receiver near the same phone and it will not read, therefore steal data. The unique ID works well. 

I am not a technical person therefore I will not be able to give you all the technical specs. But Bluetooth is still a wireless device, and personally the set up was a test to see how it works, but I have enough of radiation passing through my body daily from cellular phones and I think I have had enough of wireless products for a day. 

Until Bluetooth prices drop further, I don't think I will "Bluetoothsify" everything I am using, like connecting phones, PDA, mice, keyboards, etc. Will stick to corded products from now. 

And yes, Kensington rocks! To hell with Logitech. They have no logic at all... their drivers for Mac sucks.


----------



## plastic (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jasonh _
> *Nokia's 7650 is a clunky disaster waiting to happen.  I know, I tested the prototype during an MMS content production project.
> Nokia's implementation of MMS is nasty.  SonyEricsson's is much better.  In the next 6 months we are going to see Nokia's share price fall slightly and Ericsson's rise, which is already starting tohappen.
> 
> That aside, I love what apple are doing with Bluetooth but will wait till they bring out a mouse of their own! *



You are right about the Nokia phone. It uses first generation bluetooth chips and they cannot do almost everything. Ericcson, on the other hand, worked perfectly fine in the tested Bluetooth environment. This is a new phase of technology, like how USB was implemented during the release of the first Bondi iMac. We will see more of Bluetooth technology over the coming months, I believe. But with the bearish economy, things will most slowly.

IBM has already implemented BLuetooth in their mobile computing range of products, and I think Apple will definitely look at it closely. Waiting for the third generation of Bluetooth chips to come out before implementing them.


----------

